

AT&T iPad Hidden Fees - drew_kutchar

So I just got off the phone with AT&#38;T and found out that if you own an AT&#38;T iPad and you use the AT&#38;T service once, from that point on you need to activate the service at least once every 60 days, or else they will disable your SIM card.<p>Now here's the kicker. If you do want to activate your account after 60 days of inactivity, you need to get a brand new SIM card from them for $25!!!<p>So much for an on-demand internet service.
======
CoachRufus87
Jailbroken tethering my friend, it's a godsend (not that I condone it or
anything)

